# i need help!!!!!!!



## blargin (Feb 7, 2005)

i bought a piece of live rock from a pet store and the next day i noticed i had a baby anemone and i wasnt sure what it was then everybody was telling me it was an anemone i have 3 damsels and a pj cardinal in my tank along with a snail and have about ten punds of live rock it is a 55 gallon tank i have only had it running for about 2 weeks with my fish in it and about a month all together what kind of lighting, temp, food, do i need for it to survive or should i sell it? or give it back to the pet store?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

check out and see if its actually good for your tank or not... some anemones are problematic, you may want to remove it and put it in your qt for now, and send some pics so we can id it!


----------



## blargin (Feb 7, 2005)

its a blueish color


----------

